# Chunky peanut butter?



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Its safe to feed chunky peanut butter to a toy poodle? 

I'm asking since this is one of the things I use to stuff Pompadour's kong, just moments ago he made a poop and then when he finished he stared looking at his tail and there was a piece of poop under it, so I used a tissue paper to clean it but to my surprise there was some human hair coming out from "inside there" when I cleaned his butt, so I pulled the hair and it was a lot of human hair like more than a finger long and it was tangled wit small pieces of the peanut butter. :yuck:

And a small drop of blood came after I pulled the hair.

Opss I forgot to take a pic, I will take and post it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

We have baby wipes on the back porch for when Snorkels has a little poop left. And sometimes one of the things that makes her keep straining is a piece of poop dangling out of her rear on a piece of hair.

I honestly don't think that's from peanut butter. I think the hair thing (at least in my dog) is that she licks alot of stuff.

I give them chunky peanut butter on occasion and I think there are alot worse things you can feed your dog!


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

xellil said:


> We have baby wipes on the back porch for when Snorkels has a little poop left. And sometimes one of the things that makes her keep straining is a piece of poop dangling out of her rear on a piece of hair.
> 
> I honestly don't think that's from peanut butter. I think the hair thing (at least in my dog) is that she licks alot of stuff.
> 
> I give them chunky peanut butter on occasion and I think there are alot worse things you can feed your dog!


Thanks for the info, good to know.

I took the pics and I noticed something red on the poop it looks like the same red of a tennis ball wish he was playing with yesterday.

This is what it came out when I pulled the hair.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

It's hard to tell from the photos, but that does look awfully thick to me for human hair and there's a whole passle of it - could it be strings or something like that from a toy? 

i think the peanut butter isn't the culprit here, for sure.

The fact that it passed on through is a very good thing!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

That doesn't look like human hair! So gross, but sometimes when Jackson is pooping, it'll be hanging there from a piece of grass  He eats grass on occasion and it always passes right through but it always grosses me out when a piece of poop is dangling from a piece of grass trying to pass through his butt! Ewwww. 

As for the PB, Jackson never liked it so I never fed it. But most seem pretty high in fat and it seems unnecessary to be adding to their diet frequently. Have you tried frozen yogurt in a kong, or frozen canned food?


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

xellil said:


> It's hard to tell from the photos, but that does look awfully thick to me for human hair and there's a whole passle of it - could it be strings or something like that from a toy?
> 
> i think the peanut butter isn't the culprit here, for sure.
> 
> The fact that it passed on through is a very good thing!


I'm not sure but for the color it kinda looks like a red tennis ball he owns, it was too twisted to tell may be the fabric from the ball. :shocked:
Good to know it wasn't the peanut butter.




Jacksons Mom said:


> That doesn't look like human hair! So gross, but sometimes when Jackson is pooping, it'll be hanging there from a piece of grass  He eats grass on occasion and it always passes right through but it always grosses me out when a piece of poop is dangling from a piece of grass trying to pass through his butt! Ewwww.
> 
> As for the PB, Jackson never liked it so I never fed it. But most seem pretty high in fat and it seems unnecessary to be adding to their diet frequently. Have you tried frozen yogurt in a kong, or frozen canned food?



LOL so Jackson sound like Oso a GSD/ Husky mix we had he loved to eat grass, at least Pompadour don't like grass.

I also use frozen cottage cheese in the kongs, I tried canned dog food but he don't pay attention to it, I haven't tried yogurt.


----------

